# anti-graffiti?



## bananathrash (Apr 5, 2007)

does anyone know what they seal the walls with?

i know they blast the graffiti off with water on them, just not what the walls are sealed with.

and is there a way to wash it away. the reason im asking is because i was driving by and they got it all over my mercedes-benz.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 5, 2007)

dang... it's too bad that it's on your fat cat car... on a wall, mineral spirits or paint thinner will take it off enough to put up stencils... but on a nice, mortgaged, shiny consumer-mobile I wouldn't know what to do. my advice is to buy a new one,like a good sheep.


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Apr 5, 2007)

Ramming into a telephone pole usually works great! However if you have an Amerikan SUV its better to let it just roll over on top of you. If you want to help a friend rid his or her MB or SUV of unwanted graffiti a lit road flare on the backseat will always do the trick.


----------



## bananathrash (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for the help guys. i have a h2 hummer though too i got for my birthday. but if anyone has some more suggestions for my benx keep em coming.


----------



## ImSter (Apr 5, 2007)

light on fire for the neighborhood to keep warm might get it off other wise to really help id just ride a bike


----------



## dirtypants (May 31, 2007)

Try to sue the city. Then donate the money to the city. They'll give you your own official day, and a key to the city:woohoo:


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jun 3, 2007)

fIND an nice inner city street to park it on, and write PAINT ME in big bold letters, and in a few days, you MAY have a new coat of paint.


----------



## bananathrash (Jun 3, 2007)

thank you for all the imput. i actually decided i was sick of the benz and got an aston martin.

as for the key to the city, i have my hands in everyones pants already.


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 19, 2007)

oh, i noticed it helps if u blow it up next to a cop station.


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 19, 2007)

oh whered you hear that spaz?

my pappy bought me a new black escalade and i covered it in cone studs.


----------



## Grace (Nov 20, 2007)

You know, if you have a benz, an h2 and an aston martin, then you can marry me because all girls really want is some asshole with lots of money. 

In all seriousness though, they seal up walls with stuff called Hero Paint, which is both a sealant and an adhesive. Your benz is fucked if it got on there. I would try donating it to the recesses of a valley surrounded by high, jagged cliffs.


----------



## shasellette (Nov 25, 2007)

you should sell your cars, and give the money to all of us


----------



## Labea (Nov 25, 2007)

if i knew the names of any nice cars i just might be able to say something snobby and witty as well...

this is the first time i have heard of this "anti-grafitti" bullshit though...


----------

